# Island Quest Canvas and Upholstery



## iq (Oct 9, 2007)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=smalltxt vAlign=top>



*Need any canvas work done to your boat? :usaflag*



We are now booking forall types of canvas/vinyl work. 



We do center console enclosures, cushion replacement or repair, t-tops, biminisand more.



No repair is to small.



We also do custom jobs, if you have a idea we can make and sew it.



Call today and we will give you a estimate, and scheule your work to be done.



Ask for Pat or Cindy



WWW.ISLANDQUESTCANVAS.COM 



Give us a call today



850-723-2144 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## iq (Oct 9, 2007)

Here is a site from Sunbrella about cleaning for all your boat covers and canvas materials.

http://www.sunbrella.com/na/en/default.pl?F=stvccmtc.htm

Pat

Island Quest Canvas

850-723-2144


----------

